# Bianchi FF16 straight blade carbon fork for sale



## shani (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi, 

I know this isn't a classifieds site, but I'm sure there's some demand for a fork like this in the Bianchi crowd. 

Unfortunately due to a shipping mishap my FG Lite frameset is cracked. I'm looking to salvage what I can from it, and the first thing to go is the FF16 fork. In excellent shape. 8.5" FULL CARBON steerer tube. 

For that matter, anyone want a cracked FG Lite frame? I am thinking about hanging it on a wall, but I'm not a Bianchi fanatic per se, as I know some of you probably are...

See photos here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157626570142355/detail/


Also listed here:
http://classifieds.roadbikereview.com/showproduct.php?product=25005&cat=


----------



## shani (Apr 23, 2009)

For that matter, I will also put my Fizik Arione Ti saddle up for grabs, too. In good shape, some wear. Make an offer...Interested in trading for an Arione in a more muted color (new bike is not a Bianchi). 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157626570209829/detail/


----------

